# D & J McCallum Ltd bottle



## cantab (May 1, 2014)

found under a dug out tree in Christchurch New Zealand. Very interested to get an idea on how old it is please, thankyou


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 2, 2014)

Welcome.Looks to be a 1920's or 30's machine made bottle. United Glass Bottle Mfg (UGB mark) organized in 1913 so no earlier than that.


----------



## 2find4me (May 2, 2014)

Dates between 1913-1959, would have held whisky or wine of some type.


----------

